# Superman (výslovnost)



## Encolpius

Zdravím, jak vyslovujete v češtině anglického slovo Superman?
a/ superman
b/ supermen

Děkuji


----------



## jazyk

Já jsem slyšel b.


----------



## Encolpius

Aha, jako suber-? Ale jak dál?


----------



## jazyk

Já slýchám supermen.


----------



## Assiduous student

To znamená, že Češi neslyší rozdíl mezi /æ/ a /ɛ/. Ale je dlouhá samohláska ve slově man /mæ:n/, a krátká ve slově men /mɛn/. To je možný rozdíl....

Man has a long vowel, or some speakers may have it half-long.


----------



## jazyk

Češi to neřeší.


----------



## Mori.cze

(osobně vyslovuju zcela foneticky [superman], ale je fakt, že jsem už pěkných pár let mimo ČR, takže přirozeně nemám tolik kontaktu s aktuální podobou mluvené češtiny.
Že Češi neslyší rozdíl mezi /æ/ a /ɛ/ (nebo pro ně minimálně není podstatný) je pravda, ale osobně rozhodně neslyším žádné prodloužení v -man.)


----------



## Assiduous student

Mori.cze said:


> (osobně vyslovuju zcela foneticky [superman], ale je fakt, že jsem už pěkných pár let mimo ČR, takže přirozeně nemám tolik kontaktu s aktuální podobou mluvené češtiny.
> Že Češi neslyší rozdíl mezi /æ/ a /ɛ/ (nebo pro ně minimálně není podstatný) je pravda, ale osobně rozhodně neslyším žádné prodloužení v -man.)



Poslechněte si toto slovo na webu forvo. Existuje pět příkladů a některé mají velmi dlouhé samohlásky v příponě -man.


----------



## Assiduous student

Compare also the pronunciations of "I can" (/ɑɪ 'kʰæn/ , with a short vowel) and "tin can" (/ˌtʰɪŋ ˈkʰæ:n/), with a long vowel). This is normally not shown in dictionaries as it varies between dialects, but the short vowel in "I can" is an exception. Man, tan, Dan, fan, etc are all long.


----------



## kriklova.bara

Myslím, že je to dobou, kdy se k nám slovo dostalo. Starší Superman se u nás počeštěle vyslovuje jako _*man*_. Ale pozdější Batman, Spiderman už se vyslovuje jako _*men*_. Nejedná se o to, že by Češi neslyšeli rozdíl, ale o přizpůsobování výpůjček z cizích jazyků.


----------



## Cautus

Encolpius said:


> a/ superman


Dobrý den, Encolpiusi,
pokud uvedete kontext, bude na dotaz snadnější odpovědět.
Například *Internetová jazyková příručka *prirucka.ujc.cas.cz/?slovo=superman *uvádí pouze superman, výslovnost v tomto případě je totožná se zápisem.*
Avšak *Příruční slovník jazyka českého (1935–1957) a Kartotéka lexikálního archivu (1911–1991*) bara.ujc.cas.cz/psjc/search.php?hledej=Hledej&heslo=superman&where=hesla&zobraz_ps=ps&zobraz_cards=cards&pocet_karet=3&numcchange=no&not_initial=1 *uvádí výslovnost superman jako sjuprmen.*
Termín superman se však může v hovorovém jazyce používat jinak s ohledem na dialekt, respektive příslušnost aktivního komunikanta.
_Cautus_


----------

